# Adobe java



## MaxMusterfrau (29. Aug 2022)

Hallo, ich bin ein Leihe der Hilfe gebrauchen könnte.


Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich mochte eine Abfragefeld erstellen ja/nein

bei "nein" soll ein bestimmtes Felder gelehrt werden, das habe mir aus einer älteren Problem abgeleitet.

if(this.getField("ja/nein").value=="nein"){this.getField("name").value= "";}

das Feld Name wird gelehrt, das klappt.

Jetzt möchte ich bei "ja" einen Wert aus einem anderen Feld von einer anderen Seite übernehmen

if(this.getField("ja/nein").value=="ja"){this.getField("name").value= "";}

was müsste man nach oder bei .value= "";} eintragen, das Feld wäre z.B. NameA


----------



## KonradN (29. Aug 2022)

Erst einmal ist wichtig: Das ist nicht Java sondern JavaScript was da im Adobe PDF verwendet wird.
Und Code bitte in Code-Tags posten.

Und bezüglich Deiner Frage: da solltest Du etwas. machen können wie:
`if(this.getField("ja/nein").value=="ja"){this.getField("name").value= this,getField("otherName").value;}`

otherName ist dann halt der bezeicher vom anderen Feld, dessen Inhalt du haben willst.


----------



## MaxMusterfrau (29. Aug 2022)

Hallo KonradN, danke für die Hilfe, mit deiner Antwort hast du mir sehr geholfen!
Fast so hatte ich es schon probiert, nur ohne 
	
	
	
	





```
.value;}
```
 am ende
Ich habe nur das Komma bei

```
this,getField
```
gegen einen Punkt ausgetauscht, jetzt klappt alles.


```
if(this.getField("janein").value=="ja"){this.getField("name").value= this.getField("otherName").value;}
```

THX und einen schönen Abend


----------



## KonradN (29. Aug 2022)

MaxMusterfrau hat gesagt.:


> gegen einen Punkt ausgetauscht, jetzt klappt alles.


Ja genau, danke - da habe ich mich vertippt - wie Du richtig erkannt hast muss da ein Punkt sein!


----------

